# International students in US Med schools



## minahilsikander98 (Jun 20, 2017)

Hiii guys, 
So im currently doing a 4 year undergrad from a european University in human biology, i need someone to guide through the process of applying to med schools in the US for international students after I'm done with my undergrad.


----------



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

My friend join University of Florida last year. He tell me about the university facilities and new friend. I think he studies in best university of the USA.


----------

